# BBQ Guru DigiQ or CyberQ and Brinkman Vertical Fan Size



## dan mancuso (Jul 9, 2014)

Has anyone used a BBQ Guru DigiQ CyberQ or other similar product with a Brinkmann Vertical smoker?  I'm wondering what size fan I should get.  10CFM or 25 CFM?  I never really fill the smoker with food at one time.  Usually 1-2 racks at a time.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 10, 2014)

Contact the customer service folks at FireCraft, one of the SMF sponsors and sellers of the Guru.  Ask them which would be best.  That's where I bought my DigiQ DX2 for my WSM. 

_The FireCraft team is here to help you prepare the best outdoor meal possible and we promise to make every effort to help tackle whatever grilling challenge you may face._

Customer Service Email: [email protected]
Phone: 1-800-745-6109 M-F 9am - 9pm EST


----------

